# BMW Motorrad increases sales in the first quarter of 2016 by 7.7 percent over 2015



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad achieves its best start into the new motorcycle season to date with a solid growth of 7.7 %. In the first three months of 2016, 33,788 motorcycles and maxi scooters were delivered to customers (prev. yr.: 31,370 units). 2.418 units more than in the equivalent period last year. In March BMW Motorrad delivered 16,465 vehicles worldwide (prev. yr.: 15,912 units) amounting to a 3.5 % growth in sales.

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "BMW Motorrad has started into the new 2016 motorcycle season with the best first quarterly sales of all time. With a solid growth of 7.7%, BMW Motorrad remains firmly on course for success following the record year in 2015. The current model range is very popular with our customers. This is also reflected by the high number of incoming orders. We are expecting are very positive business performance this year, too."

In the first quarter BMW Motorrad recorded growth above all in Europe and Asia. Developments are especially positive in Spain (2,190 units, +39.2 %), Italy (3,125 units, +6.4 %) and Great Britain (1,984 units, +9.2 %). Germany still remains the strongest single market with 5,668 units (+5.6 %) followed by France (3,230 units, + 2.4 %). In China BMW Motorrad has increased sales by 74.4 % to 853 units sold.

The BMW Motorrad sales ranking is still headed by the R 1200 GS travel enduro and its sister model, the R 1200 GS Adventure. In the first three months already more than 11,391 flat-twin GS motorcycles have been delivered to customers worldwide. Next on the list of the most sought-after models is the 
BMW S 1000 RR (2,385 units) and the BMW S 1000 XR (2,206 units).

Heiner Faust comments: "Naturally last year's new models are strongly contributing to growth, for example the R 1200 RS sports tourer and the S 1000 XR Adventure bike. However, our spring business is a result of our strong overall model range. Even in its third year on the market, the ultimate travel enduro, the R 1200 GS Adventure, is continuing to achieve ever higher sales figures. Sales of our long running F Series, the F 700 GS and F 800 GS, also exceed last year's sales overall. Our new C 650 maxi scooters, launched at the turn of the year, are also fully on target."

*Tough endurance test for both customers and R 1200 GS at the 
GS Trophy 2016*

The 5. BMW Motorrad International GS Trophy, probably the most unique motorcycle customer event worldwide, ended on 5. March after seven tough days of competition. This time it was held in Thailand. In this year's edition, 19 teams from a total of 25 countries took part. On their seven-day trek covering more than 1,300 km through the forests, jungles and mountains of Northern Thailand, the participants not only put their riding skills to the test, but their endurance and team spirit as well. With temperatures far exceeding 30° C and very humid conditions, this was one of the most strenuous GS Trophies. The 114 motorcycles involved covered a total distance of 150,000 km under the toughest conditions.

Heiner Faust comments: "Once again the flat-twin GS bikes proved their stuff. There were no technical failures in this merciless event for man and machine. Participants praised the BMW cult enduros for their ease of operation, their robustness and their unbelievable on and off road potential.

The participants battled it out right up until the end. Following a thrilling finish, Team South Africa managed to take first place. It kept its nerve and took the first victory for its country at this event.

*Read about how BMW Motorrad did in the 'Motorcycle of the Year 2016' readers poll here!*


----------

